# End of Cycle pics



## Gt500face (Dec 6, 2013)

Here are some pics that I took after a 14 week test e cycle at 750mg. I'm pretty happy with the results, I now weighing 207lbs.


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry for the weird angles


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 6, 2013)

Id hit that.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Looking good my man! What were your beginning stats and ending stats? What are your goals now?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 6, 2013)

GT dont answer that. Doc just wants your balls in his mouth.


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 6, 2013)

lol!! I started this cycle at around 185lbs. I had just recovered from a back injury so I wasn't at my heaviest. I took anadrol and dbol at a low dose for the first 4 weeks. That combo packed on an easy 10lbs in two weeks. The test and a **** load of food did the rest of the job. I'm happy with how lean I stayed even after the orals. This cycle has taught me that I should have thrown some eq in the mix to help combat the loss of appetite brought on by the orals. Im hoping to hit 220lbs on my next cycle.


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's a picture from when I weighed 180lbs. This pic was taken about a year and a half ago when I was dieting pretty hard.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 6, 2013)

These pictures are good...but not as good as those pictures of the whores u posted


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry to say can not see them well....but congrats on your progress brother...!


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 6, 2013)

Looking thick


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

You look awesome.  What do you weigh in your most recent pictures?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2013)

Gt500face said:


> Here's a picture from when I weighed 180lbs. This pic was taken about a year and a half ago when I was dieting pretty hard.



Damn dood! Look how thin your waist is here! I can wrap my john around your waist.  Nice work before and after. Very nice GT!


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks , i weighed 207lbs in my most recent pics.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2013)

Good job stayed nice and lean!!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 6, 2013)

That cycle treated you well GT.......very nice progress. You and are sitting at the same weight and have same goal of 220.   Mid jan i begin the work.


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 6, 2013)

What type of cycle are u going to run alpha?


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Gt500face said:


> What type of cycle are u going to run alpha?




I have changed multiple times now! lol.  I have all the Test Stocked up, gonna run 650 Test E.  But I have been really all over the place.  I wanted to do Test/NPP, the I was thinking Test Mast Var.  Now I am looking into adrol.  But I think I might settle on Test/NPP, since my goal is 13lbs away, and the Test mast Var combo might not get me there.


----------



## Azog (Dec 6, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice progress  Looking great!

MT


----------

